# How much do puppy vaccinations cost?



## Floyd27

Hello!

I'm getting a cocker spaniel puppy this July and I'm wondering how much the vaccinations will be...and any other costs e.g. worming. I'm wanting to take Floyd to the new vets at Pets at Home, has any one been there and know what their prices are like? I'm assuming they don't vary too much, just curious 

Any info is very much appreciated 

Thanks 
_*Floyd27*_


----------



## Guest

Hi and Welcome,
I have no idea about pets at home vets - sorry.

We paid £63 for Megs vaccinations,microchip and wormer as a puppy at our vets


----------



## lemmsy

Can't remember how much we paid for puppy vacs however we buy wormers etc online as there are plenty of "pet pharmacies" that charge you a fraction of a cost as at the vets.


----------



## Nicky09

For Buster and Leo for check up, worming, vaccinations it was £100. That was the full shots for him because my parents had for a year and well they're not big on vaccines.


----------



## LostGirl

Zebs was £58 that was a check up, both jabs, worming, flea treament and a puppy pack


----------

